# Infrarotverbindung



## Co2 (20. Jul 2005)

Hi,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit eine Infrarotverbindung zu meinem Handy herzustellen. Kann mir einer sagen wie ich die Infrarotschnittstelle mit Java ansprechen kann?


----------



## Nick H. (20. Jul 2005)

gar nicht!

da musst du erst ein Interface für proggen
also über JNI

kann aber auch sein das das schonmal jemand gemacht hat
und im Internet für andere bereitgestellt hat
musste einfach mal bei Google nach suchen


----------



## robertpic71 (20. Jul 2005)

Ich habe zwar sowas noch nicht gemacht, aber meiner Meinung nach könnte ein Lösungsansatz folgender sein:

Die Infrarot-Schnittstelle stellt im Normalfall eine COM-Schnitstelle zur Verfügung. Serielle Schnittstellen können mit der Sun javax.comm API angesprochen werden. Ob das auch für diese virtuellen COM's funktioniert, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber warum nicht.

java.sun.com/products/javacomm/index.jsp

LG Rob


----------



## Nick H. (20. Jul 2005)

doch stimmt du hast recht
hab nur mal wieder nicht ganz mitgedacht

aber virtuelle sollten keinen Unterschied machen


----------

